# 55watt vs 65 watt pc bulbs



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I was thinking about trying the GE 9325 bulbs over my 37 gallon but they are 55x2. I am currently running 65x2 catalina compacts in my PC lighting fixture. Im under the impression my reflector isnt the best in the world, so I need all the light i can get. are the 55 watt bulbs a significant reduction in light from the 65 watt??


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I am also interested to know the answer to this post. Is there a noticeable difference when losing the 10 watts?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I asked this question a long time ago to a vendor. He stated that it is really a maketing ploy. There is little to no difference in the lumen output between 55 and 65 watts. If this is true, then one might thing that 55watt is better. wattage just determines how much energy the bulb uses. With this in mind, 55 watt bulbs produce the same light with less energy consumtion. I could be off on this, but this is the answer i recieved.
jB


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

"Watts on first. Whos on second!"
I don't think you'll notice the wattage change but you will certainly notice that the 9325K are a little pink. I am not familar with the Catalina bulbs.
I too have a new 37g black seal that I am rounding up stuff to start it up and I would like to know about your findings.


----------

